# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guessing old woman

## Balkan1992

Guessing old woman

20136368_1904160329804208_1320523969_n.jpg

----------


## Balkan1992

Your answer is Albanian, Bulgarian or Greek?

----------


## Angela

It's impossible to guess people that old and particularly from neighboring, similar populations.

----------


## Balkan1992

Yes is dificil, but no imposible !

----------

